# FH Mx zerstört große Dateien



## PHeimann (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,
 
irgendwie beginne ich leicht zu verzweifeln.
Wie schon in meinem ersten Beitrag beschrieben, erstellen wir derzeit einen Stadtplan mit Freehand Mx auf einem Pentium 2 mit 256 MB Arbeitsspeicher.
Wir mussten schon mal vor einiger Zeit eine Datei von unserer EDV wiederherstellen lassen, weil sie zerstört war. Hatten schon damals keine Erklärung, wie es dazu kommen konnte.
Jetzt ist es heute wieder passiert, aber was noch viel schlimmer ist:
Auch die beiden Sicherungsdateien auf die unser Kartograph zwischenspeichert(man lernt ja dazu), wurden beim letzten Speichern vor der Mittagspause mit zerstört.
Alle 3 Dateien haben jetzt nur noch eine Größe von 7 KB.
Ist ein ziemlich unzufriedenes Arbeiten, wenn man dauernd hoffen muss, dass die Arbeit von gestern heute noch da ist.
Kann es tatsächlich nur an zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher liegen? 
Oder ist Freehand Mx an sich das Problem? :sad: 

Vielleicht weiß jemand Rat.

Grüße
Petra


----------



## madmat (4. Mai 2004)

wie gross sind die dateien denn ursprünglich ?
welches betriebssystem ?
FH Mx läuft mit 256MB ?


----------



## PHeimann (4. Mai 2004)

*FH Mx und große Dateien*

Hallo,
die Originale sind ca. 9 MB groß und laufen tut das Ganze unter Windows Mx.
Uns ist mittlerweile auch klar, dass 256 MB doch ein bisschen wenig sind, vielleicht wird er ja demnächst aufgerüstet. Was uns stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass alle 3 Dateien mit einem Mal unbrauchbar sind. Es muss also ein Problem beim Speichern geben.
Schlimm für uns ist nur, dass wir noch verschiedene Daten in die Zeichnung einarbeiten müssen, und wenn es jetzt schon Probleme gibt, na dann Gute Nacht!

Petra


----------



## madmat (4. Mai 2004)

hmm...ok
zuerst mal das aktuelle FH MX Update (11.0.2)installieren, die Bugfixliste ist nicht unerheblich.
FH MX Update 

Als nächstes vom EDV Chef WinXP oder Win2000 installieren lassen.
FAT32 (das Dateisystem unter WinMX) ist bekannt für seine Probleme mit grossen Dateien und Dateiverlusten bei unvollständigen/fragmentierten Schreibvorgängen.
Von der allgemeinen Systemstabilität zu schweigen...


----------



## PHeimann (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo madmat,

erst man vielen Dank fürs Überlegen. Ich werde versuchen Deinen Rat zu befolgen, da ich aber in einer Behörde arbeite brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen, dass Deine Empfehlungen durchzusetzten etwas Zeit und viel Überzeugungsarbeit benötigt.
Ich hoffe aber es klappt.

Nochmals Danke!

Petra


----------

